# I need some help to identify this holster maker, please.



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I bought a snubbie Ruger SP101 .357 and today I was picking up some Hornady 125 gr. XTP ammo and saw this holster. It fits the gun perfect and after getting home it even fits my Colt Defender good also. Well, I didn't realize it was used until I got home and there is no packaging so I called the LGS and he said it was used and had no idea who makes it. It's not a big deal, but I was just wondering who makes it 'cause it looks and works great! Might need another.










Thanks.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Whatever brand the holster is, it does NOT fit the gun....not even close. Look at the curve in the stitching where the trigger guard goes. If the gun fits the holster, the front of the trigger guard would go right up to that curve, leaving little or none of the trigger exposed.

IMO, not worth the risk of an AD or the gun falling out.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll poke around d some in a bit. The brand looks familiar bit I would urge you to get a holster made specifically for each firearm, preferably one that completely covers the trigger guard.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

It covers the trigger. I just didn't have it pushed in all the way because it's a tight fit.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If a person were to read that logo like an old west livestock brand (like they use to fire-brand cows in the western U.S.), it would read as "Lazy J-bar" or something similar. I ran multiple online searches for variations of this descriptive brand name, with "holster" added to the search terms, and didn't come up with anything that looked similar. I mention it here in case someone else has another way to read it that might be better/closer to an actual company name (I'm a bit rusty on this; believe it or not, I don't use this skill very often).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Professionally speaking, it was not made for the gun with which you're using it.
It is made of one layer of relatively thin, oak-tanned cowhide, and its edges are not well finished.
It is not wet-molded to any gun. All of this tells me that it is not a high-quality holster.

The belt clip is of the proper type, properly attached. However, it is not at the center-of-gravity of the pistol you have in it.
Thus, the holster will very likely rotate within your pants, and your hand will have to "search for" the gun, to make a presentation.

A well-designed, well-made holster should cost about 1/3 of the price of the gun it carries. Some cost more.
The belt you use is as important as the holster, and should cost around 1/4 of the price of the gun.
I bet that holster cost less than $25.00. Maybe even less than $20.00.
Think about the economics of your purchase.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

The more I look at it the more it looks like a semi auto holster. It does seem to fit my Colt. Analyze this image please.










The holster was twenty dollars, and It looks like I am ignorant of holsters, which is probably why I have so many that don't work. So Chalk up another 20 lost! 

Thanks for all the input. I'll find another holster for the Ruger. Any suggestions?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

miketx60 said:


> The more I look at it the more it looks like a semi auto holster. It does seem to fit my Colt. Analyze this image please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't fit that gun either. There isn't enough clearance between the holster & the grip to get your middle finger around the grip. To draw the gun, you'd have to first pull it partway out of the holster without getting a firing grip on the gun. then re-grip it. Clumsy & dangerous.

Also, a good holster for a 1911 will be designed so the thumb safety doesn't move to the "fire" position while holstering, drawing or wearing.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

miketx60 said:


> The more I look at it the more it looks like a semi auto holster. It does seem to fit my Colt. Analyze this image please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out Dark Star Gear, here's a review:

http://modernserviceweapons.com/?author=26

I'd also check out Garrett Industries.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*win231* gave you a good analysis. Neither of your pictured guns fits that holster.

You asked for holster suggestions. Based upon professional background and personal experience, here are mine:
• Best ready-made (off-the-shelf) holsters and belts - Galco.
• Affordable, plain or fancy, "easy-to-carry" custom-made holsters and belts - Bob Mernickle
• Hand-made, perfectly produced holsters for unusual pistols - Ed Buffaloe
• Perfectly made, incredibly fancy, creatively designed holsters and belts - Purdy Gear


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Alright, thanks all. I'll find one and let you know what I get.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

miketx60 said:


> The more I look at it the more it looks like a semi auto holster. It does seem to fit my Colt. Analyze this image please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw it in the box of holsters, it may be useful yet.


----------

